# Photogravures



## Floyd (Oct 15, 2004)

My teacher specialises in them but won't teach me as he's afraid I'll steal his niche.  Does anyone know much about them?  Apparrently the original methods can no longer be used because the stuff needed can't be sourced?  But there is a way to get around it, that's all he'll tell me.


----------



## terri (Oct 15, 2004)

What the hell kind of teacher won't share a technique??  Sounds paranoid to me.   

I typed in the words "photogravure process" in google and had a "modernized" how-to using a regular film negative in about 30 seconds.   Looked like a several -step process, but if you are determined to learn this, it's on the internet.       Good luck!


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 16, 2004)

someone like that shouldn't be allowed to teach.  that's not right at all.


----------



## Floyd (Oct 16, 2004)

No he's a really good guy and I understand mis motivations even if I don't agree with them completely, he's pretty much a guru but he won't shar his photogravure secrets with me.  May I please have the addresses to the sites you found the information on?


----------



## terri (Oct 16, 2004)

Sure!   

http://www.edinphoto.org.uk/1_early/1_early_photography_-_processes_-_photogravure.htm


I don't mean to slam your teacher, I'm sure he's taught you a lot.   But this attitude is unbecoming for a teacher.   A teacher should pass along everything he knows and applaud those efforts of his/her students.   If a student excels it is only a good reflection back on the teacher.   Just my opinion.   

Art should never be a competitive sport.  Go have fun!


----------



## Floyd (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks heaps Terri


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 16, 2004)

Yes by all means a teacher is there to TEACH you something! He should be very open about that sort of stuff! Oh well now you can show him up anyway. Good luck with the new technique but remember for what he won't teach you we are all here to help!


----------



## Not Neve (Nov 13, 2004)

I haven't been over to this section for awhile so forgive me for replying so late _but_ maybe he was actually challenging you to do some research.  Afterall, it's much easier these days with the internet available.  And then there's Terri and her wealth of knowledge and curiousity about alt techniques to help you out.  Anyway, I'm sure he'd be impressed if you figured it out and showed him your results.  Good luck!


----------



## Saeid (Dec 12, 2004)

As human's we evolve and gain experiance from the findings of our forefathers. If we didnt, and if we had to learn everything by our own experiance, then we wouldnt get anywhere! Thats what seperates us from animals.

I think that your teacher needs to watch The Lion King.  
(dont know why i said that, but it just sounded funny!) Hehe


----------



## GerryDavid (Dec 12, 2004)

Think of it from the other end of things.  If you had a technique of doing something that only you knew and was making money at it, why would you tell others for them to make money doing it?  After all we dont know the secret kfc recipie, we dont know how they put caramel in that chocolate bar, the name of which I cant think of, etc.  :0)

Even if your there to teach, the job doesnt mean you have to give all your secrets away, but to cover the course ciriculum.


----------



## Saeid (Dec 13, 2004)

True, true...
So maybe u can butter him/her up and get it out of him/her!  Hehehe

Im sure KFC's secret is out there somewhere but one wants to get it... I mean think about there are thousands of workers out there that know his recipie!


----------



## GerryDavid (Dec 13, 2004)

My guess is kfc shipps the chicken ready to deep fry, theres no mixing of batter involved in each restaurant.  :0)  But thats just a guess.


----------

